# Schnur zum Feedern



## Conchoolio (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardies,
ich bin gerade dabei mir zwei neue Rollen für meine Feederruten zuzulegen.
Das Problem! Welche schnur soll ich draufmachen. Was für Monofiele Schnüre könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Als geflochtene kommt für mich nur Fireline in frage amer bei den Monos weiß ich wirklich nicht gut bescheid.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus schon mal.


----------



## Schildifreak (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Tornado von Z&K
Technium von Shimano
Feeda Line von Browning
T-Force Feeder von Trabucco   ...

Haupsache sie ist dunkel und hat eine geringe Dehnung!

Schildifreak


----------



## plattform7 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Ich verwende die Shimano Technium, bin sehr zufrieden... 

Achte nur drauf, dass die Schnur hohe Abtriebsfestigkeit und geringe Dehnung hat...


----------



## fisheye_67 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Stroft GTM ..#6


----------



## sigi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Die Dualband  hält wie die  Hölle,  ist  nur etwas dicker als angegeben.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

habe letzte Saison gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Quantum Quattrum PT, probiere diese Saison aber mal die shimano beastmaster aus


----------



## sibirjak (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

*Tornado von Z&K*

Diese Schnur zeichnet sich vor allem durch ihre Weichheit und ihre enorme Tragkraft aus. Wir empfehlen diese Schnur besonders zum Feederangeln, da sie sehr wenig Dehnung besitzt.
Wir benutzen die Schnur für alle Bereiche wie z.B. Vorfächer, Posenmontagen usw. und sind vollstens Zufrieden.

Gruß,
sibirjak


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Tach... Mein Favorit ist ebenfalls (besonders bei "dünneren" Schnüren bis 0,20 mm) die Stroft GTM. Bei stärkeren (bis 0,28 mm) ist die GTM ebenfalls "vorne" dabei, stellt sich aber mit Siglon V (und Nachfolger "Magicsoft") mit Platil Strong und Xtra (gibts leider nicht mehr auf dem deutschen Markt) dann in einer Reihe auf.
Den Vorgänger der Quantum Quattron PT (nannte sich Zebco Quattron XT) habe ich ebenfalls in guter Erinnerung (nur nicht beim Feedern im Einsatz gehabt). 
Was die Farbgebung angeht: grau/transparent/grün hat sich nie als problematisch herausgestellt. Weder im See (Baggersee) noch in der Weser oder ähnlichen Gewässern. Beim Vorfach kann es bei sehr klaren Gewässern allerdings einen gewissen Ausschlag geben; von daher im Zweifelsfall auf Fluorcarbon zurückgreifen. Was anderes ist unnötig, da man den Futterkorb ja nun einmal nicht "unsichtbar" machen kann...


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Ich benutze zum Feedern ausschließlich geflochtene.


----------



## Ultimate (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Zum feedern kann ich dir nur Technium in 0,22 oder 0,2 empfehlen. Die Schnurr von Shimano überzeugt mich jedes Jahr aufs neue. Geflochtene finde ich persönlich (ausser im Winter wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen) nicht so gut da man sich oft das Vorfach abschlägt oder der Fisch aufgrund der 0 Dehnung ausschlitzt.


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> Geflochtene finde ich persönlich (ausser im Winter wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen) nicht so gut da man sich oft das Vorfach abschlägt oder der Fisch aufgrund der 0 Dehnung ausschlitzt.



Die von Dir angesprochenen Probleme mit geflochtener hatte ich noch nie, gerade wegen der 0 Dehnung kommne alle Bisse durch.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Dir angesprochenen Probleme mit geflochtener hatte ich noch nie, gerade wegen der 0 Dehnung kommne alle Bisse durch.



wir schon. kommt natürlich sehr stark auf die rute an.


----------



## Adrian* (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Für mich ist die Stroft GTM wirklich einer der besten Mono's!
Ich werd mir jetzt demnächst aber 24er Carbon X Professional drauf machen...

Geflochtene mach ich nur drauf wenn wirklich viel Wind ist, dann bekommt man Monofile fast garnicht mehr auf Spannung gedreht, oder wenn ich weit draussen fische...
Ich mache dann aber ne Monofile in dreifacher Rutenlänge als "Schlagschnur" vor die Geflochtene, dann wird das Vorfach nicht so belastet und man hat weniger aussteiger...
Außerdem scheuert die Geflochtene auf dem Grund leichter auf als ne Mono...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist die Stroft GTM wirklich einer der besten Mono's!



Dito. Habe allerdings mal paar Meter der schon vorher gelobten Shimano Technium gefischt und muss sagen, dass sie ebenfalls der Hammer ist was die Tragkraft und Abriebsfestigkeit betrifft. Leider ist sie nicht sonderlich geschmeidig, aber eine Schnur mit nur guten Eigenschaften gibt es nicht.


----------



## ThomasRö (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Einmal Technium - immer Technium! Bei mir kommt auf die Feederrolle nix anderes mehr drauf!


----------



## plattform7 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal Technium - immer Technium! Bei mir kommt auf die Feederrolle nix anderes mehr drauf!


 
Hehe, noch ein Liebhaber... Seid ich die Technium ausprobiert habe, verwende ich sie auf fast jeder Spule bei mir, egal ob Match oder Grund... Viele stören sich an der gewissen Steifigkeit der Schnur, mir persönlich ist dies lieber als die vermehrte Neigung zum Kringeln bei den weichen Schnüren...#h


----------



## Adrian* (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Wieviel ist den auf so ner Spule drauf, und was kostet die Technium?


----------



## ThomasRö (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Der Preis ist happig aber ich hab die zum Teil drei Saison lang drauf, wir ham für ne Spule 0.25mm, 1371 m glaub 45 € bezahlt, aber es ist den Preis auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## plattform7 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Meines Wissens nach gibt es die Technium in 200, 500 und bei den Größern ist das je nach Schnurstärke zwischen ca. 1700 und 600 Meter. Die Preise sind natürlich Schnurstärkeabhängig, je dünen, desto teurer... Als Beispiel: 0,16er, 3.00kg 200Meter bei Askari für 15,95€... Die Großen Spulen kosten so um die 38 Euro.. Also "billig" ist sie keineswegs, für mich aber Ihr Geld Wert!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

ist ja noch erträglich, kaufste ja nicht jede woche. bekommen hier die 25er stroft für 5 €/100m. das ist natürlich ein hammerpreis


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Ich kann auch nur die Shimano Technium sehr empfehlen!!!


----------



## ulschi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Ich nehme gerne Stroft GTM. Mit Geflochtener habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und das Vertrauen verloren.


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mich den Leutchen hier nur anschliessen!  Die Stroft GTM ist wirklich Klasse, ich fische sie auf allen Rollen!
Die hält was sie verspricht:m:m:m:m!!!


----------



## gmdv (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Stroft ist eine Hammerschnur. Aber nur bis zur 25er. Die 30er ist extrem drahtig und unangenehm zu fischen. Ist die Technium in diesen Stärken leichter zu bändigen?


----------

